# Günstigere Möglichkeiten bei PC Konfiguration?



## Gewürzwiesel (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo alle miteinander,

Ich werd mir demnächst n neuen Rechner anschaffen und hab mir beim Händler meines Vetrauens etwas zusammengestellt:

- GIGABYTE GA-PH67-DS3 H67 LGA 1155 
 - INTEL Core i7 2600K 4x 3.40 GHz 8MB 
 - 3x4GB DDR3-1333 Samsung (1x4GB) 
 - Intel Original-Kühler LGA 1155/56 
 - Sony 22x+/- RW schwarz SATA 
 - 2.0TB Samsung HD204UI SATA II 5400 
 - 3072MB Gainward GTX 590 
 - Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower Black 
 - XFX 850W Black Edition 

Das ganze würde mit ner Garantie über 5 Jahre rund 1450€ kosten.
Primär soll der Rechner PC für 3D und 2D Arbeiten sein, aber auch fürs Spielen und gelegentliche Videobearbeitung zum Einsatz kommen. 

Gäbe es evtl noch Möglichkeiten an manchen Ecken zu Sparen ohne auf die Leitung zu verzichten (zB AMD Prozessor etc) und wenn ja, was wären diese?


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (2. August 2011)

Hey,

ist ein i7 wirklich von Nutzen?
Reicht ein i5 2500K mit Overclocking nicht auch aus? (Sparste Geld und kannst in einem Jahr eine Ivy Bridge CPU kaufen ...)

Bei deiner Konfiguration wird dich die Festplatte ausbremsem oder übersehe ich gerade eine SSD?

mfg
bo


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (4. August 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort!
Also wäre es sinnvoll bei der CPU n bissel zu sparen und dafür eine SSD einzubauen?
Da SSDs mit mehr Speicher zurzeit ja noch recht teuer sind müsste ich ja wahrscheinlich eine SSD fürs Betriebssystem und die meisten Programme nehmen und ne "normale" Platte zur Datenspeicherung, oder? Also zB 64 SSD und 1 TB Platte.


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (4. August 2011)

Hey,

m.E. wäre es sogar notwendig, da etwas zu sparen ;-)

Die CPU und GRAKA sind sehr gut.
Aber die HD204UI -HDD ist eine "Eco"-Festplatte; sie wird dein ganzes System ausbremsem (es sei denn die Anwendungen wurden in den RAM geladen .. )

Aber als Systemplatte eine SSD, sodass das OS schnell startet, ist schon nett.

Aber beschreibe doch dein Aufgabenbereich genauer.
"3D und 2D Arbeiten" CAD/Modelling und Bildbearbeitung oder etwas anderes?

mfg
bo


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (4. August 2011)

Hauptsächlich 3D Modeling, Rendering und Nachbearbeitung in Photoshop. 
Zurzeit habe ich das Problem dass ich dank meines alten Systems schon bei einfacheren Zwischenständen gerne mal einen Kaffee trinken gehen kann während ich auf das Ergebnis warte. 

Ich möchte eben nach Möglichkeit längere Zeit was davon haben und nicht in einem Jahr wieder neu planen müssen, wenn es mir beim Arbeiten zu lahm wird oder neuere Spiele nicht mehr ordentlich drauf laufen


----------



## chmee (4. August 2011)

(A) Kann das Board mit 3 Ramriegeln umgehen? ich denke nicht. Tripple-Kit ist die falsche Wahl.
(B) Win7 Home Premium max 16GB - Win7 Professional 192GB
(C) Als Caching/Rendering-Platte macht eine SSD Sinn, als Systemplatte weniger. Man hat das Gefühl, das System starte flüssiger und Programme gingen schneller auf, was auch stimmt, aber der Programmleistung an sich nichts bringt, sondern nur dem Wohlgefühl, ein schnelles System zu haben.

mfg chmee


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (4. August 2011)

Falls das Board nicht mit den Riegeln umgehen könnte, hätte der Konfigurator das angezeigt. In der ursprünglichen Ausführung des Rechners waren 2 Riegel eingebaut, als ich den dritten reingemacht habe, wurde mir gesagt dass das nicht geht. Also habe ich ein anderes ausgewählt und da wurde kein Fehler mehr angezeigt. Vor dem Kauf würde ich auch sowieso nochmal den Händler drübergucken lassen. 

Deiner Meinung nach wäre die Auslegung der Festplatten also eher andersrum sinnvoll?


----------



## chmee (4. August 2011)

3 Riegel an einem 2-kanaligen Chipsatz machen einfach keinen Sinn, verringert die Performance (Stichwort Dualchannel/interleaved) und erhöht die "potentielle" Fehlerrate durch asynchronen Strombedarf der Bänke. Richtig ist, es kann funktionieren und in ~90% wird es funktionieren - wenn der Rechner ab und zu abstürzt, wird man als Fehlerquelle nicht auf die Ramriegel tippen.. Such einfach nach 4x4GB Ram-Kits oder 2x8GB - oder die kleinere Version mit Gesamt 8GB.

SSD: Das ist lediglich meine Meinung - und wenn ich ein System baue, das eher auf wenigen Programmen basiert, die oft benutzt werden, wäre natürlich die SSD jene Platte mit den Arbeitsdaten, aber nicht mit den Systemdaten.

mfg chmee


----------

